# Rajeunir un Macbook Pro 2006



## sarky9 (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous je vais récupérer un macbook pro de 2006 et je voulais savoir quel "upgrade" je pouvais faire dessus (changement de disque dur rajouter de la memoire ram racheter une batterie)
pour cela je voulais savoir qu'elle limite il y avait pour le tous je vais remplacer mon PC avec ce mac donc je voudrais quelque chose qui puisse accepter adobe photoshope CS5 master collection
je vous remerci pour vos conseille et m'excuse d'ouvrir un nouveau poste mais je n'est pas trouvé d'ancien qui correspondais a ce que je voulais (si vous trouvé je veut bien 

voici les configuration:

ntro. Date:  January 10, 2006* Disc. Date:  February 14, 2006 Order No: MA090LL Model No:  A1150 (EMC N/A) Subfamily: MacBook Pro Model ID:  MacBookPro1,1 Std. RAM:  1,5 GB Std. VRAM:  128 MB Std. HD:  80.0 GB (5400 RPM) Std. Optical: 4X SL "SuperDrive"


----------



## Letabilis (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut sarky9

Bon pour ton macbook pro qui n'est plus de première jeunesse  en effet niveau hardware tu ne peux intervenir que sur le DD et la RAM.

La batterie si elle est morte oui il faut la changer, mais c'est pas ça qui te fera aller plus vite ^^

- Pour la RAM il me semble que tu peux monter à 2Go, va faire un tour sur Macway  (environ 40 / 50 euros)

- Pour le stockage, l'idéal étant bien sûr le SSD. Dans tous les cas il sera "bridé" puisque le connecteur est en SATA 1 si je ne dit pas de bêtise. Bon après Ce n'est pas grave en soit puisque tu pourra remettre ton SSD dans une future machine, donc fait surtout en fonction de tes besoins et de ta bourse ^^ (environ 120/140 euros pour du 120 Go)

- Et si tu veux utiliser la CS5 il va falloir aussi envisager un upgrade de l'OS. Car si tu as encore celui d'origine tu seras sous TIGER (Mac OS X 10.4) et le logiciel d'adobe nécessite, au minimum, Leopard (10.5) ou Snow Leopard (10.6).
Personnellement je te conseillerai plutôt le dernier que tu pourra trouver à 29 euros

Voilà pour un total d'environ 200 euros, ton mac prendra un bon coup de jeune


----------



## sarky9 (3 Octobre 2011)

oui effectivement il n'est plus tous jeune c'est ma mere qu'il l'avais  acheter pour son boulot maintenant elle la derniere avec intel core i7   
je m'en doutais un peut de ne pouvoir intervenir que sur le DD et la RAM  effectivement je vient de voire que la RAM ne peut être monté que  jusqu&#8217;à 2GO mais est ce que cela sera suffisant pour quelque montage  photo vidéo beaucoup de surf et de bureautique. Je ne sais pas ce que  c'est qu'un disque dur SSD c'est différent du SATA ??? ce macbook pro a  t'il une limite de taille pour le disque dur (GO) par ce que si j'achete  un disque dur sata de 320 GO et qu'il n'en détecte 200 c'est dommage  .
Pour l'OS c'est bon il est passé de Tiger a Snow Léopard sans problème  ça l'a beaucoup aidé ^^je pense le passé a Lion sur le nouveau disque  dur 

j'hésite un peut pour l'upgrade de cette machine car je dispose d'un  macbook de 2006 ou 2007 qui n'a pas les même performances (je crois  2006) je voulais savoir le-quelle vaut plus le coup pour l'upgrade avec  la même utilisation que le macbook pro 

PS merci pour tes conseils précieux ils m'ont déjà bien aidé


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Octobre 2011)

le passage à Lion ne sera pas possible car ton processeur n'est pas en 64 bits!!!

le ssd étant en sata II cela risque de brider fortement tes perfs (donc je ne pense pas que cela soit judicieux)


----------



## Letabilis (3 Octobre 2011)

Bon alors il y a une petite confusion de vous deux concernant le SSD et la norme sata.

Pour faire simple un disque dur ou un SSD c'est un lieu de stockage et le sata c'est en gros ce qui relie ton lieu de stockage au reste de ton ordinateur.

Cette liaison (sata I chez toi) ne peut bridé que le débit d'information entre ton lieu de stockage et le reste de l'ordinateur, mais en aucun cas ta capacité de stockage.

Tu peux avoir un SSD de 32 Go ou un disque dur de 500 Go, ça ne changera rien, dans tout les cas, puis qu'ils communiquent avec le reste de ton ordi au travers d'une norme SATA I, les débits seront au maximum de 150 mo/s.

Ensuite concernant la différence entre un disque dur et un SSD :
- Un disque dur c'est comme son nom l'indique des disques qui tournent et une tête de lecture. Pas besoin de rentrer plus dans les détails. Comme c'est une technologie plus ancienne, elle permet de proposer un faible prix au Go et donc on va trouver facilement des disque de plusieurs centaines de giga pour des prix très abordables. Son "inconvénient" c'est que les débits sont relativement faibles. Plus la vitesse de rotation sera importante plus les débits le seront, mais globalement, on est loin des performance d'un SSD.
- Un SSD donc, même si d'aspect extérieur il ressemble à un disque dur il n'est pas composé du tout pareil. Dans un SSD il n'y a aucune pièce mécanique, mais uniquement des puces de mémoire flash. Grosso modo et pour faire très simple c'est comme une grosse clé USB ^^
Les SSD sont beaucoup plus rapide que ça soit en terme de débit que de temps d'accès, mais la contrepartie de cette nouvelle technologie, c'est qu'il sont encore cher pour la taille de stockage. 
On trouve en ce moment des SSD qui dépassent les 500 mo/s en lecture et en écriture. 
Donc dans ton cas, les débits resteraient à 150 Mo/s (que le SSD soit en SATA I, SATA II ou SATA III) mais ça n'a absolument rien de grave, car dans tous les cas, ça n'abime rien, ça sera bien plus rapide qu'un disque dur, et tu pourra toujours le récupérer pour le mettre dans un futur ordi.

Il faut savoir que le disque dur est un vrai goulot d'étranglement des performances d'un ordi. Tout l'ensemble est ralenti par un disque dur. C'est pour ça que lorsque tu croises des benchmark avec des mac, tu peux des fois appercevoir que le macbook air fait mieux sur certains point que le macbook pro d'entré de gamme. Car même si le macbook pro à un processeur bien plus puissant, il a un disque dur alors que le macbook air un SSD.

Tous ceux qui ont un SSD te diront qu'ils n'ont plus reconnu leur machine, et que la différence est souvent bien plus visible que de doubler sa ram.

Ainsi je te conseille vraiment de faire le choix d'un SSD de taille variable suivant ton budget et d'avoir un gros disque dur externe pour le stockage.

Sinon comme l'a dit Lolo31000 tu ne pourra pas installer Lion, mais ce n'est pas un mal, puisque ta machine serait trop limite et ton système serait loin d'être réactif.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Octobre 2011)

pour ma part j'avais fait la difference entre un moyen de stockage (HDD ou SSD), et sa norme: IDE, SATA I, SATA II, SATA III, SCSI

j'ai juste dit que l'achat pour ce genre de machine d'un SSD risque d être bridé par le sata I 
et ce serait dommage!....
il pourra y mettre n'importe quoi comme SSD il ne verra aucun gain de perfs car il sera bridé!!!


----------



## sarky9 (3 Octobre 2011)

merci pour vos réponse 
je ne connais la vitesse d'echange entre mon disque dur et le mac mais je pense qu'il sera plus rapide dans tous les cas si je change de disque dur que ce soit un ssd ou un disque dur ^^
donc si je trouve un ssd pas cher je le prend ??? pour la mémoire ram j'ai trouvé ca sur macway etant donné que je dispose deja de 1,5 Go je n'est besoin que d'une barette de 1 Go je vais continuer a chercher pour la memoire ram :


http://www.macway.com/fr/product/59...-ddr2-667-mac-intel-et-pc-garantie-a-vie.html



PS: ne vous battez pas pour un disque dur xD 
pour en revenir a la batterie il faut que je la change car elle ne tient a peine 2 min et l'ordinateur s'eteint. ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que sur les temoins ils sont tous allumé quand j'appuie sur le bouton alor que j'ai fait la mise a jour du systeme de la batterie 


merci encore


----------



## Letabilis (3 Octobre 2011)

LOLO31000 a dit:


> pour ma part j'avais fait la difference entre un moyen de stockage (HDD ou SSD), et sa norme: IDE, SATA I, SATA II, SATA III, SCSI
> 
> j'ai juste dit que l'achat pour ce genre de machine d'un SSD risque d être bridé par le sata I
> et ce serait dommage!....
> il pourra y mettre n'importe quoi comme SSD il ne verra aucun gain de perfs car il sera bridé!!!



Faut pas s'énerver Lolo, tu as dis que le SSD serait en SATA II et que ça "risqué de brider fortement les perf".

Pour commence il n'y a pas de notion de risque, il n'y a rien d'aléatoire, le SATA I est juste un tube qui ne peux pas laisser passer des données à plus de 150 Mo/s tout simplement.

Ensuite ta phrase était sujette à confusion, pour ma part j'avais compris par là que d'installer un SSD dans le MacBook allais ralentir l'ensemble.

*Mais cela ne change rien au fait que dans la mesure où ce n'est pas avec un disque dur que tu vas complètement saturer du SATA I, oui, passer au SSD lui offrira un gain de débit d'une part et aussi (surtout) un temps d'accès considérablement diminué.
*
Avec un SSD ta machine va considérablement gagner en rapidité/réactivité. 

----------------------------

@ sarky9 : Concernant la RAM, vu le faible coût et si tu en as les moyens mieux vaut opter pour deux barrettes aux caractéristiques identiques afin de profiter du dual-channel


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Octobre 2011)

ne t'inquietes pas j'ai pas dit ceci sur le ton de l'enervement ou autres 

on s'est mal compris...

derriere un clavier, le feeling a du mal a passer, et ce que l'on souhaite faire resentir aussi 

oui je parlais du fait que le SSD en sata II ne serait pas exploité à 100% en le mettant sur du sata I 


*petit HS...:* je cherche a savoir si à l'utilisation courante (_hors tests et divers benchs_) la difference est flagrante entre un vertex 3 qui est en sata III avec un taux de lecture de 550Mo/s (par exemple) et son homologue le vertex 2 qui lui est en sata II avec un taux de lecture de 300Mo/s


merci


----------



## sarky9 (3 Octobre 2011)

alors la tu me pause une colle x) c'est vrai que le ressentit que l'ont a sur un ecran d'ordinateur n'est pas le meme que celui que l'ont veut exprimer (de meme que sur le telephone portable) je regardais les disque dur SSD  je ne pensais pas que c'etait aussi cher enfin pour un 120 Go ou plus car pour un 80 Go c'est dans mes moyens  c'est vrai que c'est dommage de prendre un SSD qui ne sera pas entierement exploité surtout que je voudrais avoir toutes mes données au meme endroit et eviter de me trimbaler avec un disque dur externe ^^ .
avant de connaitre le SSD j'avais pensé a ceux ci en disque dur 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...0-sata-25-7200trmn-16-mo-hts727550a9e364.html

ou encore

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...us-72004-sata-25-7200t-16-mo-st9320423as.html

en fonction de la taille que je souhaite j'ai choisi des 7200 trs je suppose que plus les tours minute sont elevé plus l'echange sera rapide ???
Pour la ram est-ce un bon choix ???
Entre le Macbook pro et le Macbook de la même année quel est le mieux 

je te mets les caractéristique que j'ai jugé utile pour l'upgrade 


















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

vous allez me trouver amateur mais c'est quoi le dual channel ??? merci


----------



## Letabilis (3 Octobre 2011)

Il existe aussi la solution de l'optibay => si tu ne te sers pas de ton lecteur cd, tu peux y mettre un support pour disque dur et ainsi avoir un ssd pour l'OS et les applis (64/80 Go) et un disque dur pour tes données.

Sinon, encore une fois il ne faut pas se focaliser sur le fait que le débit sera légèrement bridé.
Avec un disque dur ausi le débit sera bridé dans certains cas, et le gros intérêt du SSD réside aussi et surtout dans le temps d'accès qui est énormément diminué (et ce facteur est nullement bridé par le SATA I). C'est un peu comme si tu devais choisir entre une clio sport et une Ferrari dont tu ne pourra pas passer la sixième. C'est vrai que la Ferrari sera bridé à 250 km/h mais il n'y aura quand même aucune comparaison avec la clio, bon je caricature mais c'est l'idée.

Pour les 2 HD, je ne sais pas, le mieux est de faire des recherches sur le net, ça fait un moment que je ne me focalise plus que sur l'actu SSD.

Oui plus la vitesse de rotation est élevée plus les taux de transfert le seront CQFD ^^

Pour la ram, oui c'est la bonne, mais le mieux reste d'en prendre 2, cf le dual channel
Je te laisse faire des recherches pour en savoir plus, mais en très gros, si tu met 2 fois exactement la même barette de ram, ca permet de booster les pref.

Et pour la comparaison macbook/macbook pro ya aucune caractéristique dans ton post


----------



## sarky9 (4 Octobre 2011)

les photos n'ont pas fonctionné je vient de voir cela ^^ 
pour le disque dur je vient d'en trouver un qui dispose de 500 Go  de 16  Mo de cache une vitesse de 7200 trs et avec un transfert de 6 Gbit/s et  si j'ai bien comprit le SATA 1 a un taux de transfert de 6 Gbit/s  également.
En comparaison avec un disque SSD qui a le même taux de transfert pour 60 Go donc théoriquement cela revient au même ???
mais apparemment non (du moins pour toi ^^)
Pour vraiment profiter de mon Macbook pro il faudrait que je prenne un  SSD de 80 Go avec en complément un disque dur externe portable ???

voici ma compraison:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...20012-sata-iii-35-7200t-16mo-st3500dm002.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22845/patriot-disque-ssd-pyro-240-go-25-sata-iii-pp240gs25ssdr.html

du coup j'hesite vraiment entre un SSD et un HDD et je ne peut pas  remplacer mon lecteur CD/DVD je men sert trop souvent :s mais si cela va  vraiment le booster comme un neuf actuel alor je dit oui ^^ .

Effectivement j'avais oublié l'histoire du dual channel ^^ je vais prendre deux pareil a ce moment la 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h38 ----------

sinon en Disque SSD celui ci conviendrais pour la suite adobe cs5, Word, et le systeme ???


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-X25-M...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1eed1844


----------



## Letabilis (4 Octobre 2011)

Non le SATA I c'est 1,5 Gbit/s. 6 Gbit/s c'est du SATA III
Les fabricants aiment mettent en avant la norme qu'utilisent leur disques dur en espérant que la crédulité des clients permettent de faire l'amalgame avec les taux de transferts réels du disque. Et quand bien même certains disque dur arrivent effectivement à cette limite, c'est probablement lors de test séquentiel de lecture ou écriture et surement pas lors de tests aléatoires, bref t'as saisi l'idée ^^

Et en effet, comme je te l'ai dis dans le post précédent, même si avec un HD tu pourra dans certains cas atteindre les limites du SATA I (comme un SSD) ça ne change rien au fait que le temps d'accès est largement inférieur sur un SSD.
Le temps d'accès n'est pas à prendre à a légère. Par exemple lorsqu'on parle de petits fichiers de quelques Ko, le facteur important n'est pas le débit, car pour un fichier si petit, que tu le transfert à 150 mo/s ou 300 mo/s tu ne verra même pas la différence. En revanche le temps que va mettre ton support de stockage pour le chercher sur ses disques (dans le cas d'un disque dur) où sur ses puces (dans le cas d'un SSD) sera dans ce cas le critère déterminant, et la comparaison est largement en faveur de ce dernier.
Tu peux me répondre que tu t'amuse pas souvent et manipuler des fichier de quelques kilo, et je te répondrais toi non mais ton système, ton navigateur internet, tout tes programmes  oui, énormément.

Pour en acheter un, n'hésites pas à aller sur n'importe quel site de vente à distance (rueducomerce, cdiscount, macway, ldlc ...). Ce sont les mêmes ssd pour PC et MAC


----------



## sarky9 (4 Octobre 2011)

OK c'est pour ça je comprenais pas pourquoi avec un taux de transfert  égale la vitesse était différente ^^ donc pour toi il n'y a pas photo il  faut un SSD avec un disque dur externe pour mes films fichiers etc...  est ce que tu as ete voir le lien que j'ai donné ???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-X25-M...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1eed1844

celui-ci est il bien ??? je voudrais eviter de mettre trop cher sinon ca va sera plus qu'un macbook pro 2010 d'occasion ^^

pour changer de sujet la fente qui est sur le coté gauche du macbook sert a quoi ???


----------



## sarky9 (5 Octobre 2011)

plus personne pour me répondre ??? je sais je pose plein de question ^^


----------



## subsole (5 Octobre 2011)

sarky9 a dit:


> plus personne pour me répondre ???
> pour changer de sujet la fente qui est sur le coté gauche du macbook sert a quoi ???



Bonjour,
Si, je suis là.
Personnellement j'achèterais un Mac plus récent.
Sinon, la fente c'est peut être un tirelire, ou ce MB est une femelle, jésitechaispastrop.
Je sors. ^^


----------



## sarky9 (5 Octobre 2011)

j'en aurais bien racheter un mais un macbook pro 2010 a 220 euros (prix de réparation) ca ne se trouve pas tous les coins de rue xD et je n'aime pas du tous les nouveau macbook pro je prefere les anciens mais je eput en trouver un plus récent peut etre ...... a mediter 

pour la fente j'ai pensé a la femelle mais vraiment pas a la tirelire x) mais je crois que c'est un entré PCI-e


----------



## sarky9 (5 Octobre 2011)

kit a me faire la conversation je vais continuer a poser mes question x)
pour  Mac OS X Snow Leopard, Adobe master collection CS5, Microsoft  Office 2011, Blender, iLife 11, Keynote, et quelque petit logiciel comme  Chrome est ce qu'un disque SSD de 60 Go sera suffisent ou il faut mieux  que je prenne un 90 Go ??? je vais commencer a acheter ce qu'il me faut  pour l'Upgrade de mon mac et je voudrais éviter de faire des bêtise et  de regretter mon choix après par ce qu'au final ça va tourner autour des  230&#8364; c'est quand même un investissement (du moins pour moi ^^)


----------



## sarky9 (6 Octobre 2011)

je me sens seul !!!


----------



## subsole (6 Octobre 2011)

sarky9 a dit:


> je me sens seul !!!



Normal SJ est mort.  :^) humour noir.
A mon avis, moins tu mettras d'argent dans cette machine mieux ça sera, son processeur est poussif par rapport à l'utilisation envisagée ( CS5) et il y a de fortes chances qu'une machine aussi vieille  rejoigne son concepteur d'ici peu.
Sinon un un DD de 60 ou 90 Go c'est nain, SSD ou pas. Je trouve qu'un 7200trms de 320 ou 500Go est plus approprié.


----------



## sarky9 (6 Octobre 2011)

merci pour ta réponse
je pensais prendre un SSD comme on me la conseillé plus haut pour gagner  en rapidité et en temps d&#8217;accès et on peut dire qu'il en a besoin 
si je prend un 80 ou 60 en SSD ca ne sera pour installer que mes  applications et le système sinon j'ai un disque dur externe pour stocker  mes fichier films musiques etc... je pensais que c'etait "un bon plan"  pour donner une nouvelle jeunesse a mon mac 
pour adobe master collection jutilise en particulier illustratore indesign photoshop et premiere pro


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Octobre 2011)

oui oui 80 ou 60 c'est suffisant !


----------



## sarky9 (6 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse je m'en doutais un peut 

Je vient de trouver a quoi sert la fente sur le coté du mac c'est enfete  un port PCI-e et j'ai vue que l'ont pouvais mettre un disque SSD  expresse card ce qui serait bien pour mettre mac OS X et remplacer le  HDD interne par un autre d'une plus grande capacité en 7200 trs

Voici une photo






Je vient de faire le calcul de ce qu'il fallait que j&#8217;achète pour le  remettre en état ça me coute environ 230 euros (pour des performances qui resteront limitées) a ce prix la je ne trouve  pas un macbook pro d'occasion de dernière génération certes mais pour pas tellement plus j'en  trouve un beaucoup plus puissant. je pensais reprendre un macbook pro  mais la dernière version de celui que j'ai actuellement en 17'' (je  n'aime pas les unibody et ils sont trop cher pour moi)

(pour le SSD en express card je pourrais toujours en prendre un dans mon futur macbook pro)
pour moi ça commence a s&#8217;éclaircir je pense que je vais le changer pour  un plus récent et laisser tomber Windows définitivement ^^) est ce que quelqu&#8217;un en a a vendre et combien ??? j'ai commencé a regarder sur les  petites annonces

Merci encore


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Octobre 2011)

le mieux est de regarder sur les annonces macge!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Octobre 2011)

Okay,

CS5 sur un Macbook Pro de 2006 CoreDuo 32 bits... Débat SSD/ Sata. Vous allez tous dans le mur. Vous orchestrez un suicide.


J'aimerai faire part de mon pessimisme quant à la pertinence du choix de la machine. Le processeur ne va pas suivre, la carte graphique non plus, la ram et le disque dur ne rattraperont pas les dégâts causés par le choix de machine initial totalement douteux. Lion n'est pas compatible 32bits, c'est sans issue.

J'ai eu l'une de ces machines juste après le passage à Intel, je la faisais monter en température à 95-100 degré avec une utilisation des plus basiques. Là si c'est véritablement pour une utilisation sérieuse de la CS5 (et qu'on est pas encore face à un de ces nombreux postes d'utilisateurs prévoyant de s'y mettre un jour prochain. ), vous orchestrez un suicide. :rateau:

D'accord, le Macbook Pro IntelCore Duo ne coûte pas chère. Mais alors autant prendre un PowerBook G4, c'est encore plus économique. Et il a même design que l'ancien MacBook Pro. Attention à ce que tu fais.


----------



## sarky9 (7 Octobre 2011)

Pour ce que çà m'aurais coûté je pense que je naurais pas continuer et comme on me l'a dit un peut plus haut il ne va pas tenir encore très longtemps (je vous remercie je sais ce que c'est qu'un disque SSD )

je vais donc repartir sur de bonne base en vous disant ce que j'attend d'un MAC:

je souhaite faire de la bureautique (Word, Excel...) du traitement d'image de la retouche de l'illustration et du montage (Illustrator, Indesign, Photoshop, première pro le tous en CS5) et bien sur du surf

pour ces caractéristique j'avais pensé a la dernière version du macbook pro (celle de fin 2008) je pensais que pour ce que je demandais celui ci était suffisant et a porté de ma bourse.

Je vous met ces caractéristique pour que vous puissiez méclaircir d'avantage

MacBook Pro FIN 2008:

-Ecran 17'' rétro éclairage led

-Carte graphique nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 512Mo VRAM GDDR3

-HDD 320Go Sérial ATA 5400trm

-Processeur 2.5 Ghz (T9400) Intel Core 2 Duo Penryn 6Mio de Cache L2

-Mémoire RAM 4Go 2x2Go PC2-5300 667Mhz DDR2 SODIMM SDRAM Extensibla a 8Go

merci encore 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h18 ----------

Jai décidé de ça que jallait faire. 
Je vais investir dans un macbook pro ça ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de dépenser autant pour une machine que ne sera pas assez puissante pour moi. Je pensais prendre le dernier modele du macbook pro de la serie que jai (fin 2008) mais jai vue que la batterie allait tenir beaucoup moin longtemps que sur les nouveaux macs. 
Maintenant que jai choisis de prendre macbook pro unibody 17" avec écran mat mon soucis est de savoir les configuration qu'il me faut dedans. Doit-je le prendre neuf ou bien d'occasion si je le p
rend neuf est ce que je peut profiter de la réduction Apple étudiant (je suis apprentit) ???
Merci et toutes mes excuses pour mes changements d'avis intenpestif ^^ mais vous m'avez vraimznt aidè.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h50 ----------

Jai décidé de ça que jallait faire. 
Je vais investir dans un macbook pro ça ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de dépenser autant pour une machine que ne sera pas assez puissante pour moi. Je pensais prendre le dernier modele du macbook pro de la serie que jai (fin 2008) mais jai vue que la batterie allait tenir beaucoup moin longtemps que sur les nouveaux macs. 
Maintenant que jai choisis de prendre macbook pro unibody 17" avec écran mat mon soucis est de savoir les configuration qu'il me faut dedans. Doit-je le prendre neuf ou bien d'occasion si je le p
rend neuf est ce que je peut profiter de la réduction Apple étudiant (je suis apprentit) ???
Merci et toutes mes excuses pour mes changements d'avis intenpestif ^^ mais vous m'avez vraimznt aidè.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Octobre 2011)

pour le fait d'etre apprenti 
en theorie tu depends d'une ecole donc de toute logique tu peux accéder à la reduction etudiant!


----------



## sarky9 (7 Octobre 2011)

oui effectivement mais apparemment il faut être majeur :s sinon pour la config que me conseillez vous (je voudrais un 17'')


----------



## sarky9 (10 Octobre 2011)

un petit up !


----------



## sarky9 (15 Octobre 2011)

euh mon PC vient de me lacher c'est a dire que j'ai perdu toutes mes données de mon HDD est ce que quelqun pourrait m'aider pour que je trouve un mac assez rapidement encore garantit 
merci


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Octobre 2011)

ben à part les annonces Macgé
le refurb
ou l'achat neuf! 

(voir des conaissances)

je vois pas ce que l'on peux faire pour toi ! 





déjà quel tarif as tu a ce jour?

Quel mac souhaiterai tu acquerir?


----------



## superjoueur (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
voici un ssd intel de 80GO (les meilleurs ssd sont les intel): http://cgi.ebay.fr/SSD-INTEL-X25-M-80Go-SSDSA2M080G2GC-2-5-/170711739270?pt=FR_GH_Informatique_Composants_Disques_Durs_Internes&hash=item27bf366b86#ht_500wt_1413
Mac OSX Snow Leopard: 13GO
iLife 11: 5GO
Cs5 + Blender: 13GO
Office 2011: 2GO
iWork: 2GO
Total: 35GO
Après il vaut mieux prévoir large car un mac avec 5GO d'espace libre va beaucoup rammer.
Après je vous conseille de prendre 2 barrettes ram de 1GO hautes performances en dualchannel: http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...-sodimm-667mhz/f-1071608-khx5300s2llk22g.html
Total prix composant: 118 euros
Sur Mac OSX Snow Leopard 2GO de RAM sont largement suffisant.
Il ne faut surtout pas mettre Mac OSX Lion sur les anciens mac
Avec cette config votre mac va très bien marcher et vous n'aurez pas besoin d'en acheter un autre car le votre marchera très bien.
Vous ne regretterez pas d'acheter 120 euros de composant.
Il ne faut surtout pas jeter votre mac a la poubelle.


----------



## sarky9 (17 Octobre 2011)

merci pour vos réponse comme mon pc vient de me lâcher je récupéré le macbook pro momentanément pour pouvoir mettre de l'argent de coté pour en acheter un autre plus puissant.
KOLARGOL31: je n'est pas vraiment de budget je cherche un macbook pro 17" avec 8Go de RAM un écran antireflet et un HDD de 500Go a 7200trm c'est en fonction des occasions et autres que je pourrais faire mes économies ^^.

pour la config j'ai parlé avec un mec de DXM a nantes et il m'a dit que ce que je voulais faire il fallait une carte graphique avec 1Go de VRAM et 8Go de ram car pour utiliser plusieurs applis de CS5 en meme temps il vallait mieux cela sinon ca plante (sur un macbook pro de 2010-1011 bien sur)
j'ai laissé tomber l'upgrade du macbook pro actuel car il fallait 240 euros pour un upgrade totale ce qui me couterais trop cher car j'aurais des performances limité par rapport a un nouveau macbook pro ou je préfère investir un peut plus cher


----------



## FpTargeT (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je sais que j'arrive un peu par hasard et tardivement sur ce thread, mais au vu des nombreux commentaires dont certains me paraissent assez inexacts, j'ai envie d'apporter mon feedback quat à l'utilisation d'un "vieux" MBP qui peut encore largement servir même de nos jours en "presque" 2015.

Je suis moi-même possesseur d'un MBP de fin 2007, càd le dernier modèle sorti avant les coques unibody, livré à l'époque avec 2 Go de RAM, j'avais boosté le disque pour un 7k2 RPM, histoire de 

Au final, j'ai fait un petit upgrade de RAM pour passer à 4Go (je suis presque certain d'ailleurs que je pourrais aller au dessus juste en mettant les bonnes barrettes, même si le prix peut sans doute grimper en flèche !), et j'ai il y a 2 jours installé un SSD Crucial M4 (qui m'offre 256 Go pour 90).

Au final je fais tourner de manière quasi parfaitement fluide Yosemite Beta 5 (version d'hier!), même si j'ai tout de même quelques ralentissements ponctuels, notamment en cas de lourdes compilations (gcc par exemple lol)...

Cependant, même si la carte graphique comme le CPU ne sont pas des foudres de guerre, je pense (à tester) que cela serait une machine parfaitement valable pour Adobe CS5 (après, je ne pense pas que cette remarque soit vraie pour Adobe CC hein faut pas abuser non plus...).

En tout cas, c'est un très bon dépannage pour avoir un portable d'appoint si l'on n'a par exemple pas le budget pour acquérir le dernier MBP Retina, qui doit être une tuerie et vraiment plaisant à utiliser ;-)

Voilà mon retour d'expérience qui intéressera peut-être de nombreux possesseurs d'anciennes générations de MacBook Pro et qui ont peur de devoir réinvestir tout de suite, si vous avez un "petit" besoin, cela fera un très bel ordo d'appoint.

Next Step pour moi : j'attends la livraison d'un caddy pour réintégrer mon ancien disque dur de 250 Go en 7200 RPM pour le mettre à la place du graveur SuperDrive et me créer à la main un FusionDrive pour avoir un peu plus de stockage tout en conservant d'excellentes performances...

Si ça vous intéresse d'avoir la suite, faites-moi donc un petit retour, je compléterais ce post une fois mis en place ! ;-)

++
Fp.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2014)

FpTargeT a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> Je suis moi-même possesseur d'un MBP de fin 2007, càd le dernier modèle sorti avant les coques unibody, livré à l'époque avec 2 Go de RAM, j'avais boosté le disque pour un 7k2 RPM, histoire de
> 
> (&#8230



Non. Le dernier MBP avant les «*unibody*» est le modèle Early 2008, sur architecture Penryn.

Faudra veiller quand même à pas trop forcer sur le GPU&#8230; 


(P.S. : c&#8217;est la journée du déterrage des cadavres sur MacG ?)


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Octobre 2014)

Si c'est un MBP avec la 8600M GT, la vrais question c'est ... combien de cartes mères en toutes ces années ?  Ok je sors ..........  -> []


----------



## FpTargeT (11 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Le dernier MBP avant les «*unibody*» est le modèle Early 2008, sur architecture Penryn.
> 
> Faudra veiller quand même à pas trop forcer sur le GPU
> 
> ...



Hello,

Bon, y'a ptêt juste une dernière màj hardware qui s'est glissée entre le mien et l'unibody, j'avoue pas du tout me rappeler hein 

Bon sinon, l'update pour le disque Fusion ce sera plus tard, car le caddy commande (pourtant réputé compatible avec mon modèle de MBP) ne colle pas... Plus qu'à renvoyer en Allemagne une fois confirmé que l'échange vers le bon modèle ou un remboursement est possible.

Pour ma part, pas de CS dessus, juste peut-être Lightroom pour prélasser et retouches minis sur le terrain de mes photos durant mes voyages mais ça n'ira pas plus loin en termes de besoin de perf. Le reste c'est du surf et du mail, ça ira largement assez ;-)

Dès que le budget sera là, ce sera MBP 15" Retina, rahhhhhhhhhhh ;-)

@++


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2014)

FpTargeT a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Bon, y'a ptêt juste une dernière màj hardware qui s'est glissée entre le mien et l'unibody, j'avoue pas du tout me rappeler hein
> 
> ()



Pas «*ptêt*» mais sûrement, et pas si petite que ça : on change darchitecture processeur, de qualité décran, etc. Et surtout, il introduit le trackpad multi-touch (1re version).



-oldmac- a dit:


> Si c'est un MBP avec la 8600M GT, la vrais question c'est ... combien de cartes mères en toutes ces années ?  Ok je sors ..........  -> []



Ouaip. Ça doit faire une belle pile dassiettes.


----------



## FpTargeT (26 Octobre 2014)

Plop,

J'ai *jamais* dit qu'elle était petite juste que je m'en rappelais pas, je vous fais confiance pour la précision, ça remonte à loin et j'ai cherché que dans mes propres souvenirs (ce qui est une gageure vu que j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge...).

Bref en tout cas sur mon propre compte impossible de reconnaître le HDD, finalement il a été reconnu parfaitement sur le compte tout neuf que j'ai créé pour ma femme à côté, je penche pour un problème avec un MacFUSE ou autre couche applicative probablement.

Plus qu'à faire mon backup sur HD externe pour enclencher la création d'un Fusion Drive ;-)

@++


----------

